# That dang manga!



## morfiction (Aug 11, 2012)

There's a Japanese manga called "BLEACH" out there these days. 

The main character of a story I've written is also named Bleach. He's an albino... I've worked on the story for 15 years atleast, but I'm wondering if I did publish mass market, would I get any flack from the manga people?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 12, 2012)

I have moved this thread from Research to the Chit Chat Forum.


----------



## morfiction (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if a name change is in order. I can't use "Powder" because there was an albino character with that name in a movie. Whitehead?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 13, 2012)

Is there some reason he needs to be named for his albinism, or can he just be a Justin or a Kevin or such? (Alternately, you could go for something involving his eyes instead of his skin and hair.)


----------



## Ireth (Dec 13, 2012)

You could name him Albus or Finn/Fionn, both of which mean "white". Finn/Fionn is Gaelic (two spellings, same name), and Albus is Latin. Though Albus is also the name of a famous badass wizard, so... *shrug*


----------



## tlbodine (Dec 13, 2012)

You can't copyright a title, so that probably won't be a problem.  You'll find lots of things that have similar titles to other things.  The biggest issue is if someone mistakenly picks up something you write, expecting it to be related to the manga, then discovers it's not and gets disappointed.  But if I'm reading this right, the *title* of your story isn't Bleach, just the name of the character?  

For what it's worth, there is absolutely no one in BLEACH whose name is, uh, Bleach.  I actually have absolutely no idea why it has that title as it doesn't seem to tie into anything in the story whatsoever.  So, I think you're fine.


----------



## morfiction (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, the title for the longest time has been "Res Kid" but I found an Arabian clothing store for kids or a clothes maker called "Res Kids" and there's a slang for children who live in reservations being called "Rez kids" or "kids who live on the Rez"...

I don't want to use Finn because he's the main human character in "Adventure Time." 

I also had the wild idea of releasing the book with a creative commons license but decided not to. Something where people can adapt the main story as they wish and take the character on new adventures but I thought that I might want some creative control....

Oh, the longer title of the book is "The Resurrection Child."  I like that title but some others might not like it. 



Feo Takahari said:


> Is there some reason he needs to be named for his albinism, or can he just be a Justin or a Kevin or such? (Alternately, you could go for something involving his eyes instead of his skin and hair.)



Well, he's an atypical albino in that I imagined him as having these clear, pupiless eyes. He's not blind. And the character is something I had been working on since nearly before 1995 so that's why I mentioned that old movie. I haven't really gotten deep into his magical potential yet. Even though I've been writing for so many years!!!  I'm a slow writer.


----------



## morfiction (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh well. I wanted readers so I made a Creative Commons version.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 15, 2012)

morfiction said:


> There's a Japanese manga called "BLEACH" out there these days.



Dude.

Bleach has been around for like _ten years_. Even the fans expected it to have ended by now.



> The main character of a story I've written is also named Bleach. He's an albino... I've worked on the story for 15 years atleast, but I'm wondering if I did publish mass market, would I get any flack from the manga people?



Seeing as the word "bleach" has nothing to do with the manga, and isn't even _mentioned_ in the story at all, and is generally kinda nonsensical and was probably only picked because Tite Kubo thought it sounded cool... I sorta doubt it.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 15, 2012)

Also:


----------



## shangrila (Dec 16, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Shockley (Dec 16, 2012)

My advice, generally, would be just to ignore what other people are doing and plow ahead.

 Also, not naming a character Finn because of Adventure Times seems weak to me - both of the main characters have incredibly commonplace names.


----------

